# bit of a flame: sore losers disconnect game (fifa)



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

i've started to play fifa 10 ps3 online and i'm fed up with sore losers disconnecting. 

fifa/ps3 should penalise those who do. 

such a waist of time


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i agree 100%. problem is can they differenciate between someone unplugging the ethernet cable and a genuine internet stoppage?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Couldnt agree more mate! It was worse on pes when people used to freeze the game and wait ages for you to quit thinking the connection was gone then theyde get a win. I used to send them a msg telling them there was no way i was quiting and i'd just go on the ps3 and then file a complaint. Knobs!


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

i send them a quick looser message and then add to block list, assuming it blocks them linking up playing again


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

I played someone yesterday, he was Chelski and I picked Man yoo (as I was playing with my GF's Brother...im a gooner in relal ife so it hurt to be them!!  )...anyway within 20 minutes we were 3-0 up and he quit! 

Sore loser.

Another thing that bugs me playing online is how long it takes to get into a game! EVERYTIME it checks for squad updates, puts you into a lobby thing then says "opponent left" and takes you all the way back to thte main menu!!...FFS just keep looking for a player!


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

*shakes fist in the air*
Yes this is a massive PITA!! I remember playing one and getting trounced 6-0, had a rematch and managed to get myself 3-0 up and the other guy quit!! 

Also, people who have to watch the whole opening sequence before starting a game, just get on with it!

If anyone fancies a game without the risk of being quit on, add me - brucie104 (for PS3)


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

This annoys the hell out of me you score a couple of goals and seem to be doing well when the other sod quits the game.

I always stay till the bitter end even if I'm getting trounced

And why does everyone need to pick 5 star teams it's just as much fun playing with the lower star teams 

Can't stand the showboaters either but thats another story


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

i know it's so annoying.

i get beaten 2-0, 3-0, 6-0 and stay to the end. do a rematch and choose a better team to match and when i'm winning they just disconnect. pees me off!!!

i agree. everyone seems to play with chelsea, man-u, barcelona, real madrid. 

it's nice and refreshing when someone doesn't choose one of these 4


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

im on xbox and play with arsenal  never quit so if anyone fancys game just shout me


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

i assume ps3 owners can't play against xbox?


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

^Nope.

I played a few games online. First few games went fine, I was beating people 5-0 and they weren't leaving, but then people started leaving when I was beating them at half time etc.

It's the exact same game online and normal gameplay anyway if you ask me.


----------



## Greg_VXR (Nov 21, 2009)

well i am on fifa sometimes and i never quit and dont always go the big teams so if anyone fancies a game add me
I restored original settings last nyt by mistake aswell so i think it will now show me as being a complete noob

GregL91


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

p1tse said:


> i assume ps3 owners can't play against xbox?


Correct would be good if you could though


----------

